# Couple new crankbaits



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey guys, here's a couple of new ones that I'm just finishing up, a big one, medium, and small sizes. The smallest I have ever made at 1 3/4" w/o lip. The biggest is a carp pattern, the medium a rainbow trout pattern with glitter!, and the smallest is a shad, which is foiled underneath.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Great job Evan, I really like the rainbow trout one. Almost looks like a mini perchbait, really nice profile. What I really like though is the paint job, nice subtle coloring and the glitter sets if off nicely. Just an FYI, there is another MMA meeting tonight PM me if you're going.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Just in time for steelhead season!! I would have to assume that there are some hungry muskies out there that congregate at the mouths of the tribs just like the millions of steelhead do every year...?? Anyone have any experience?? 











That big blue spot was just reflection that I got from some glitter I put in the clear coat. It's foiled and gills are carved, just pretty well blended in. 










and just a picture I found on the internet, hopefully reinforcing my theory with some salmon...


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

The picture of pikebitten salmon is shot in Sweden .The salmon is Landlocked Atlantic Salmon and the Lake is Lake Vättern where the world record landlocked salmon is caught from shore weighing in at 20,4 kgs equals to 44,88 lbs


----------



## keram (Mar 29, 2008)

Looking great


----------

